# Craftsman 536.886140 Dies under Load



## AudiTom (Dec 23, 2010)

I am about to throw this snowblower in the garbage! :upset:

After a carb rebuild, new auger clutch control cable, and auger drive adjustment my snowblower STILL dies under a load...

The float was set according to the manual as were the idle and high speed idle screws.

It starts and runs great warm (dies at first when cold but after 2-3 starts it runs amazing)

It continues to run great when I engage the auger, until it meets snow, then it will die unless I release the auger or back it out of the snow. The only reason I can think it would act this way now is because I'm not getting enough compression. Is my engine shot?

Please help


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Try adjusting the high speed needle richer. Set it so it tries popping out the exhaust but not quit. Sounds to me like it's still not getting the fuel it needs. You need to adjust that high speed needle with the throttle wide open. It doesn't take long to do.


----------



## AudiTom (Dec 23, 2010)

I will try adjusting at WOT. I was adjusting it at idle. I did notice if I back it out too far that fuel leaks from the carb, and it doesn't take too much for this to happen -maybe 2 turns or so. And this is with a new gasket.


----------

